# Crochet Brooch in butterfly shape



## Jane Thelles (Apr 17, 2017)

Simply fantastic! I'm in love with butterflies. I'm going to buy the butterfly materials. Some friends wanted to do too, I'll leave the right below!
Step by Step here http://******************************/Brooch-free-crochet-pattern


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful,wish I could crochet..


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Lovely


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Very sweet!


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

So,so, pretty,I can crochet but don't think I have the patience,looks quite fine! ????


----------



## DarleneAP (Jan 26, 2017)

Oh, its gorgeous. I can do the crochet, but the painting is doubtful!


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

What an amazing little project! Gorgeous.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That is lovely.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jane Thelles (Apr 17, 2017)

True, you have to have a lot of patience.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

that is so pretty, thanks for posting


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Love the little Pansy did she air brush them,


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

That's a very nice & creative crochet project. I had seen something similar on Pinterest awhile ago. Saw a quilting show yesterday & the instructor was painting on a quilt with some fine fabric pens. If you used the fabric pens, you wouldn't need to mix the colors. It would save you a step; so you could get to the creative part sooner. Would love to see your finished brooch.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

That is one of the prettiest little projects that I have ever seen. "Butterfly" lovers would go wild over those. Thanks for the link. I believe that creative people could use that concept to make other creatures. I love it. A friend likes dragonflies. Susan


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I automatically saw the butterfly as crocheted of variegated threads but read that others think its hand-painted.

Does anyone know which it is for sure?


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Yes it is hand-painted. They are crocheted in white then painted.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Yes it is hand-painted. They are crocheted in white then painted.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Jane Thelles said:


> Simply fantastic! I'm in love with butterflies. I'm going to buy the butterfly materials. Some friends wanted to do too, I'll leave the right below!
> Step by Step here http://crochetpatternsforbeginners.ga/Brooch-free-crochet-pattern


Lovely, but I am having problems understanding the pattern. Is there a written pattern to download (a PDF)? Is this a translation?

Thanks, I love butterflies. I would make the different flowers in variegated thread.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Stunning~~


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

stunning butterfly. thanks for the link. I am nuts for butterflies, too.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

RobynMay said:


> Yes it is hand-painted. They are crocheted in white then painted.


Thanks for answering. I'll crochet it eventually but I'm unsure about painting because I have another (picture, only) and am not sure I can dye/paint successfully. A friend suggested she help by having isopropyl alcohol handy and apply with Q-tips to develop the shading. It would be simple just to use variegated threads, which I already have. I've promised an afghan for a local raffle that has to be completed first, but once that is done...............

Thanks again!


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

Very nice. TFS


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: beautiful


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow! That's a work of art.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

That is beautiful . you could also adapt it and make it into a necklace . Thank you for the link.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

don't seem to be able to find the directions. it looks like it is done in fine thread where as what I saw seemed a heavier thread.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

So very beautiful. That would take me years to do! I could crochet it, if I didn't go blind in the process; I could even paint it if I ever got that far. I'm thinking you couldn't make any mistakes on the coloring, or you'd be having to crochet those tiny flowers with those teeny-tiny stitches all over again. Sure would be a show-stopper though.


----------



## aussiebead (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks very much for sharing.
Absolutely gorgeous. Definitely on my list to do.


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

They used to sell variegated crochet thread....eliminates the need for painting!


----------



## Jane Thelles (Apr 17, 2017)

I certainly agree with you Slmhuffman is a work of art! I love crochet butterfly.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Dottie Kon said:


> They used to sell variegated crochet thread....eliminates the need for painting!


Handy Hands has mega threads, including variegated.


----------



## Jane Thelles (Apr 17, 2017)

You're welcome! I'm in love with crochet and the butterfly is fantastic. The tutorial helps a lot is well explained.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

shoppingwithsunshine said:


> That is beautiful . you could also adapt it and make it into a necklace . Thank you for the link.


We think alike! My plan is to look at my butterfly and see that it decorates a watch!


----------



## Jane Thelles (Apr 17, 2017)

I also loved! It's a work of art, is not it?


----------



## Jane Thelles (Apr 17, 2017)

I am happy to help you The butterfly is fantastic.


----------



## Jane Thelles (Apr 17, 2017)

You're welcome! Whenever you think I think it's a question of posting!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I didn't understand what they were talking about in the written part but the pictures did explain a lot. Just need the patterns for the tiny flowers and a water color paint set. Thank you so much for the link!!


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

It is beautiful


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

oops - duplicate


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> I didn't understand what they were talking about in the written part but the pictures did explain a lot. Just need the patterns for the tiny flowers and a water color paint set. Thank you so much for the link!!


Once again, I may be wrong, but... I think permanent ink would be required. Hopefully, those "in the know" will respond.


----------

